# DIY 90Gal fish tank light



## ysysning (Mar 22, 2012)

I need extra light for my fish tank with plants. I found buying one costs too much. I found there are aquarium tubes in Canadian tire, so I made one.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

very nice light.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done. i would suggest you don't use the "aquarium" lights, but rather either 5000K or 6500K tubes available for around $4. They give a much nicer, brighter, light than the pinkish aquarium light.


----------

